# Rose and Rebellion, Connecta or Boba 3G?



## OliveBay

What are your experiences of how these three carriers compare? Are there any significant differences between them and if you're tried more than one of them which did you prefer?

I currently have a R&R that I've borrowed and am considering buying one for myself as I really like it, but feel like I should consider the other types as the R&R are a bit pricey.

Thanks :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv only used the connecta but loved it. Have a check of the measurements too so you can see which one will last longer in size.


----------



## veryfondoftea

I've just bought a connecta today after trying it at a sling meet, it's absolutely fabulous and I would definitely recommend one! It was the most comfortable one I've tried.


----------



## jenstar

I have the R&R (preschool size) and prefer it over a Boba I tried at a sling meet- not sure which Boba it was though.

It is a very personal thing though. Some sling libraries do postal hire which works out quite dear but might be worth it if you think you can save some money by getting a cheaper sling in the end.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Absolutely love my R&R, but I've not tried any of the others.


----------



## Beankeeper

I'm deciding between the Boba 3G and the Rose & Rebellion so will be stalking this thread :)


----------



## Kess

I have a R&R my MIL bought us for Christmas (love my MIL!) and it's fabulous. We got the inbetweeny size they do between their baby/toddler and preschool carriers. It's soooo comfy! I used a mei tai before and that was fab for him when younger, but now he's getting heavy and I need to be able to carry him easily for the dogs' walks plus any outings like to the park or shops, the R&R does the job. Plus the print (grey ooga) is brilliant!


----------



## waitingfor

The waist bands are different. The connecta doesn't have a padded waist but the R&R has a padded structured waist. I don't know about the Boba.

I preferred the Connecta as the structured waists don't lie flat on my tummy but the Connecta did. 

Also, I think the Connecta seemed a bit bigger than the baby R&R and you can also cinch in the body if it is too wide and roll the body if it needs to be shorter, if your baby wants to have its arms out. You can't do this with the R&R because of the structured waist. Again, I don't know about the Boba. :thumbup:


----------



## jen1604

We have an R & R and a Connecta.

My DH prefers the Connecta as he doesn't like the structured waist, I prefer the R&R because I like the structure of it, it feels more secure to me. I think the Connecta will last longer though, it seems longer in the body!


----------



## xsadiex

I find connectas have barely any padding and hurt my shoulders, boba 3G digs in under my armpits and I can comment on an rnr but try before you buy so you don't waste time an money x


----------

